# Frage Kühlung



## Chrisdo54 (26. November 2008)

*Frage Kühlung*

Gibt es auch Ol-Kühlung für Computer?

Welche Kühlung ist gut Luft-, Wasser-, Stickstoff-, Trockeneiskühlung für 
Dauerbetieb?

Welche Kühlung gibt es noch?


----------



## DanielX (26. November 2008)

*AW: Frage Kühlung*

Das Leistungsstärkste für nen Dauerbetrieb ist eine Wakü.

Ol-Kühlung bringt nicht viel mehr als ne Wakü und ist einfach nur teuer und schwer zu bauen.

Trockeneis und so weiter, sprich alles was unter Raumtemperatur kühlt ist nichts für den Dauerbetrieb, da Kondenswasser entsteht.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Fifadoc (26. November 2008)

*AW: Frage Kühlung*

Also für 24/7 kommen am ehesten folgende in betracht:

- Luft
- Wasser
- Kompressor

LN2 oder dice eignen sich nur für kurzbetrieb.

Luft und Wasser sollten klar sein, gibts ja genug FAQs und threads drüber. Kompressor ist halt eine Kühlung über einen Kompressor mit speziellem Kühl-Aufsatz für CPU und/oder Graka. Dieser kommt durch spezielle Kühlflüssigkeit auch unter 0°.
Lediglich kostet das auch entsprechend strom. Ein kompressor verbraucht etwa genausoviel strom wie der ganze rest rechner.


----------



## Chrisdo54 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Frage Kühlung*

Danke 

Wenn man Wasser auf Null herunter Kühlt mit Peltierelment.
Ist es eine Alternative?

Wenn man die Warmeseite auch noch gebauchen kann für z.B. Kaffee warm zu halten oder andere Ideen.


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2008)

*AW: Frage Kühlung*

Peltierkühler sind schon eine Alternative. Du kannst auch ein Peltierelement nehmen und es zwischen der CPU und dem Wasserkühler anbringen. Bringt allerdings nur ein paar °C weniger und steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den Stromkosten.


----------



## General Quicksilver (29. November 2008)

*AW: Frage Kühlung*



der8auer schrieb:


> Peltierkühler sind schon eine Alternative. Du kannst auch ein Peltierelement nehmen und es zwischen der CPU und dem Wasserkühler anbringen. Bringt allerdings nur ein paar °C weniger und steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den Stromkosten.



Das Problem dabei wäre aber schon ein ausreichend starkes Peltier zu verwenden, da ja dann die CPU auch noch übertaktet werden soll (nehme ich zumindest mal an). Ein Peltierelement bringt eine gewisse Kälteleistung (Qmax, wird angegeben) bei einer Temperaturdifferenz von 0°C von der warmen zur kalten Seite. Im Leerlauf (also keinerlei Wärme die das Peltier abführen muss), bringt das Peltier eine Temperaturdifferenz von 60...70+ °C, wobei aber eher von 60°C ausgegangen werden muss. Die stärksten mir bekannten Peltierelemente haben eine Kälteleistung von 360W bzw. 437,3W. Wenn man eine maximale Verlustleistung des CPUs von 250W zur Berechnung heranzieht, ergibt sich folgendes:

Peltier 1:

(1-(250/360))*60=~18,3  --> Das Peltierelement hätte also unter Vollast der CPU noch eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen der kalten und der warmen Seite von ca.: 18,3°C.

Peltier 2:

(1-(250/437,3))*60=~25,7°C -->bei diesem Element würde die Differenz immerhin schon 25,7°C betragen. Eventuell sogar mehr, da es laut Datenblatt im Leerlauf eine höhere Differenz hat, was hier jetzt aber mal vernachlässigt wird.

Soweit so gut, aber der Nachteil kommt leider beim Stromverbrauch und der resultierenden abzuführenden Verlustleistung:

da beide Peltierelemente im Rechenbeispiel mit maximaler Leistung betrieben  werden, ergibt sich folgende Leistungsaufnahmen:
Peltier 1: 600W
Peltier 2: 875,76W 

Nun kommt aber zu der Leistung vom Peltierelement noch die Verlustleistung der CPU hinzu, was ja im Beispiel nochmal 250W sind, so das die Kühlung 850W bzw. 1125,76W abführen muss. An diese Aufgabe, ist aber auch noch die Bedingung gestellt, das die resultierende Temperatur der warmen Seite des Peltiers möglichst nahe der Raumtemperatur kommen sollte, denn jedes Grad was die warme Seite wärmer als Raumtemperatur ist, ist ein Grad was die kalte Seite ebenfalls wärmer ist.


Ebenfalls schwierig dürfte sich die Spannungsversorgung des Peltierelementes gestallten, da z.B. Peltier 1: 24A bei 25V benötigt und Peltier 2: 32,8A bei 26,7V.

Viel Schwächere Peltierelemente zu verwenden hat leider keinen großen Sinn, da diese dann die Verlustleistung der CPU nicht mehr abführen können, z.B. wäre ein Peltier mit 250W Kälteleistung bei einer Abwärme von 250W komplett ausgereizt, also es wäre auf beiden Seiten gleich warm/kalt und würde im Kühlkreislauf nur noch zusätzliche Wärme einbringen.

Gibt es eigentlich noch stärkere Peltierelemente in geieigneter Größe für sowas, weil das 437,3W Peltier war das stärkste, was ich so nach kurzer Suche finden konnte...


----------



## Cionara (29. November 2008)

*AW: Frage Kühlung*

Die einzigen richtig praktikablen Peltier-Lösungen die ich gefunden hab sind von CoolIT dies beii Caseking gibt: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » All in One Sets - intern » CoolIT Systems Freezone Elite

Die Dinger halt nicht wirklich praktisch, da die eine Seite zwar kühlt, aber die Wärme auf der anderen Seite abgegeben wird und diese muss man dann nochmal stark gekühlt werden.
Dann noch der Stromverbrauch...

Sonst hat der General ja auch schon einige wichtige Infos gebracht


----------



## Fabian (29. November 2008)

*AW: Frage Kühlung*

das beste in wäre wahrscheinlich eine Wasserkühlung.
Keine großen nebenkosten(strom) und eine gute Leistung.
Kauf aber bitte keine Komplettsets wie die von Thermaltake,lass dir eine zusammenstellen.


----------



## GIROL-GTX (29. November 2008)

*AW: Frage Kühlung*



Fabian schrieb:


> Kauf aber bitte keine Komplettsets wie die von Thermaltake,lass dir eine zusammenstellen.


 
Da hat er recht ... aufkeinen fall Big-Water sets !!!

find auch WaKüs sind eine gute Kühllösung für den Dauerbetrieb ...

Doch ich kann mich mit WaKüs nicht anfreunden   egal  

MfG


----------

